# Nikon D2h: Worth it or not?



## ScottStedman (May 5, 2011)

Hey everyone, first post here 

I've been looking around at some old bodies lately, and I found a Nikon D2h for around $300 at a local camera store. I currently have a Canon 7D (which I love), but I'm wondering if there are any advantages to the D2h that would warrant me purchasing it? The guy at the camera store had mentioned that despite the fact that it only has 4.1 megapixels, the pixels were huge and it made very nice prints...

Any thoughts? For $300, is the D2h worth it or not?

P.S., don't worry about me not having the right lenses, just worry about the body. I can find extremely cheap Nikon lenses.


----------



## Formatted (May 5, 2011)

Well what does it offer you that is different from the 7D? How is the 7D from holding you back from taking better photographs?

Because I honestly don't understand why you can't take just as good photographs with the 7D as you could with the D2h....


----------



## Garbz (May 5, 2011)

Good old marketing. The D2h may have large pixels which are far more sensitive to light, but it also has a 6 year old sensor. I highly doubt it would outperform the 7D in any practical way other than durability.


----------



## ScottStedman (May 5, 2011)

Sounds good then  I just didn't know if it had any advantages over the 7d in stuff like low-light performance, image quality, noise, etc. Anyways, I think I've got my answer


----------



## AUG19 (May 5, 2011)

7D be a better camera performance. Besides, D2h is only 4mp.


----------

